# Mortgage Statements 2016



## SaySomething (13 Feb 2017)

Have any other affected customers not received their statements for 2016 yet? I'm with Ulster Bank, am part of the review, and was reinstated to a tracker rate in December 2016.


----------



## Threadser (13 Feb 2017)

I also had my tracker reinstated with December 2016 but with Bank of Ireland. I was told there would be further correspondence in February detailing the amount of the refund I was due plus an amount for compensation. I haven't received that letter yet but it is eagerly awaited!


----------



## justo (14 Feb 2017)

SaySomething said:


> Have any other affected customers not received their statements for 2016 yet? I'm with Ulster Bank, am part of the review, and was reinstated to a tracker rate in December 2016.



I am with UB, had my tracker reinstated in Dec 2016, and I have not received my mortgage statement for 2016. I rang them last week and they assured my that it was sent in the post around the day of the phone call. Still nothing. I need the statement for tax returns.


----------



## UDurcan (14 Feb 2017)

I am with UB and had my tracker restored from Jan 1st and I *have* received my mortgage statement from 2016. I received it a week ago.


----------



## Gen360 (14 Feb 2017)

With UB. Still no news on tracker and haven't received 2016 statement.


----------



## Ganga29 (14 Feb 2017)

Im with UB. Had my tracker restored in Jan 2017. Received my annual mortgage statement in the post this morning. Note it was dated 5th January.


----------



## justo (15 Feb 2017)

justo said:


> I am with UB, had my tracker reinstated in Dec 2016, and I have not received my mortgage statement for 2016. I rang them last week and they assured my that it was sent in the post around the day of the phone call. Still nothing. I need the statement for tax returns.



I received my 2016 statement yesterday. Dated January 5.


----------



## SaySomething (15 Feb 2017)

Oh hello Ulster Bank. Mine arrived today. Dated January 5th also. Only a month and a half late or so. 

Stated my new interest rate was applied from 1st December 2016 which was interesting.


----------



## Milo4444 (15 Feb 2017)

HI were any of you who had your tracker reinstated on fixed rates at the time of reinstatement?


----------



## UDurcan (16 Feb 2017)

No my fixed rate ended in 2012


----------



## SaySomething (16 Feb 2017)

No my second fixed rate ended in 2015.


----------



## ZigaZaga (20 Feb 2017)

Still waiting for my statement!

I'm not sure if my case is unique: stupidly accepted a 5 year fix rate in 2008, that ended in August 2013.  I was under MARP at the time, with a revised lower mortgage rate until mid-2014; in 2015 I discovered at an arrears review that I was actually still on the fixed rate instead of the expected tracker rate.  It took 6 months to sort this out... I accepted a paltry €500 compensation, and €6k (approx) to be refunded to my mortgage account in February 2016.  

However I got a arrears review letter recently - in Jan 2016 my arrears was €39k approx, but this one says €40k (approx)... fuming as I'm now paying 20% MORE that my mortgage so this amount should have decreased... right???


----------

